# Happy 4th of July



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A salute to our service men and women who help keep us free! :wave:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I 2nd this statement. To all current, former, and fellow vets


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy 4th of July to our American neighbors.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Couldnt ask for better neighbours. Happy 4th folks.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Happy Independence day to all of you! Beer and BBQ, just like at ours... :king: :wave:


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheers!


----------

